# Just had an awful thought!



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Need some advice. We are due to do egg share using icsi in May, but i have had an awful thought. I don't mean it to be awful, i think it's more panic! 

When it comes to the ET, obviously they'll try to put 2 embryos back. The is a strong history of twins on my dh's side of the family. I had the thought that 1 of the embryo's divide into twins and i end up with triplets!  I know it's probably not such a bad thing, but i'm only 4' 11", so i couldn't possibly physically carry them, but also the financial stress. Don't think i could cope! I've read the eSET thread, but only having 1 embryo put back seems to me there is less chance of conception. What do you ladies think?

Do you think i should mention the twins history to the clinic?

Mouse x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

Sorry i cant help u much but,In my family i have uncles as twins and then brothers as twins not sure how far back it goes and i had 2 embies put back and iam now 6months preg with a singleton,Goodluck with ur treatment hun!

Love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Mouse
Im pretty sure that twins only run on the female side....still could happen but I wouldnt worry too much

Nic x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh thanks, that has put my mind at ease. God, what is wrong with me, i'm panicing already and haven't even started tx yet!  

Love Mouse x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just thought I'd tell you I've has the same thought's but thinking maybe quads as my DP has twins on his side and it's not happened to his sister so in reality it's due soon!!!! we did mention this to our doctor but she just pooed pooed it by saying they only Evey put 2 embies back in so it won't be poss, but i really don't think she understood what he was sayin.if both sacks divide and split i suppose there could be chance of 4 babies, and like you that would turn in to a nightmare even the thought of twins is a little scary for me and as you said it's the cost too!!!!! just to let you know twins are mainly carried on the male side not female side !!!!!! good luck  allyson x[/color]


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

This may help.....
http://us.pampers.com/en_US/content/type/104/contentId/13817.do

if you go on ask.com and search there is loads of info.

Nic x

/links


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mouse i know what you mean about triplets. My brother and sil had natural triplets ( no tx) and i saw how hard it was for them. They used to take it in turs going to bed at night because there is no way they could sleep because as soon as they did a baby woke. My dh has twin brothers too   Twins wouldnt bother me as i have 2 arms one for each  

Luv sally x x


----------

